

Why don't you make someones dream come true? vote for me please :) - truetaurus
https://www.lynxapollo.com/de_DE/62229/philip-metzger

======
milanello1
how about you work hard for your dream like every one else does and stop
expecting free rides?

~~~
truetaurus
I am I can assure you, but when an option comes calling, I certainly will not
turn it down.

